# Is my dog a Vizsla with dwarfism or a mix?



## JR55 (Sep 28, 2019)

I adopted my dog Penny from a rescue back in March. She was advertised as a Dachshund mix and for a while I thought she was a doxiebull (Dachshund pit bull) but then I discovered the Vizsla and think she is more than likely this breed. I read that they can have dwarfism though and am wondering if this is the case with her of if she is just mixed with another breed?


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

"Doxiebull?"

You can get a DNA test, these are accurate and cheap, but whatever it shows, it's still your dog and special and unique to you!

FWIW, although anything is possible, the chances of a Vizsla..not a common breed, mind you..getting out and accidentally and coincidentally finding an in heat bitch are extremely low.


----------

